# Which is a better varmint rifle .222 or .22-250



## darcylind (Dec 4, 2006)

I am looking at a getting the new coyote rifle and i was looking for some input. :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If those are the only two choices I'd take the 22-250.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

Where can you buy a new 222?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid:

I'd like to know as well.


----------



## darcylind (Dec 4, 2006)

Remington offers one in the Mod 700BDl custom ....


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

They do not make .222s anymore. I had one but got rid of it. It was a bigger gun and was really nice for target shooting and that was about it. But the .222 has range, impact, and speed issues. The 22-250 is a far better gun. It would be like comparing a 270 to a 300. Both are good guns, fun to shoot, but the 300 has so much more to it along with trajectory. Same holds for the .222. Plus you can find new guns with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The 222 is available in several variations of the CZ 527, a Cooper 21, a Rem 700 BDL, and a Rem 799, off the top of my head. That should do for starters on popular easily available models.



> They do not make .222s anymore


Invector, WRONG again.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have the 222 in a cz 527. I love it. One nice shooting gun. Bought it 6 years ago though... It is getting harder to get them than before.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Invector,

Was that the .222 that "bounced" of the deer's shoulder or was that the .223? Just wondering..........


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

:toofunny: :laugh: :rollin:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Maybe if you could find a new .222 with "wistels", it would be okay. :wink: 
Seriously, either would make a good coyote rifle, but the .22-250 in virtually all of it's loadings, will provide you with a greater effective range. One advantage to either the .222 or .223 is that you are often able to see your bullet strike, due to the small amount of recoil. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

First off guys you can stop making everything I say into somthing that it is not. Second the gun was a .222. How many times do I have to put down that I had a .222 for you to remember Jiffy? Lastly I have talked to a few people before I sold the gun and was informed the .222 is no longer made by any gun maker. So as far as I knew they were not around anymore. Anything else you want me to clear up :eyeroll: :down:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> Anything else you want me to clear up


I'd like to know who told you the 222 was no longer available so we can make fun of them too.

I've heard that misery loves company. Ignorance must breed company.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4665565


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

It must be really hard to sneak up on or call in any kind of varmints with a gun that has bells and whistles on it! :wink: I couldn't resist on that one.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

clampdaddy said:


> It must be really hard to sneak up on or call in any kind of varmints with a gun that has bells and whistles on it! :wink: I couldn't resist on that one.


That's "spit beer through your nose" funny!!!!

:sniper: :jammin:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Horsager said:


> > Ignorance must breed company.


Your the only one who is being ignorant here. And well as far as who told me about it, go ahead and make fun of one of the moderators and lets see how long you will be on these forums.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Invector,

DO YOU ACTUALLY THINK ANYBODY LISTENS TO YOU?????

You're so fricken transparent it makes me sick!! Why do you even try to talk about something you obviously know little to nothing about!!! Do you think you sound smart or something?? Are you really that stupid?? At first I thought you were doing it just to get a "rise" out of people but I really do think you ARE that fricken stupid!!

Not everybody has a 6th grade grasp on reality......DAMN!!!!!!

I can only take it so long...............................just cut it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Keep it up Jiffy. Keep it up. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Let me guess....hhhhhmmmmm, they are going to let you moderate the rifle forum because of your apparent grasp of the subject so I better watch out because you're going to kick me off!! :eyeroll:

Give me a break invector and quit trying to give advice about something you know little to NOTHING about!! It frustrates me extremely to actually think somebody may believe you. Why can't you just admit you know JACK!!! That's all you have to do. Just learn from your mistakes and admit when you are wrong. Don't try and spin things. That is what infuriates me!!!!

How old are you?? Seriously.....tell the truth.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

What really bugs me is shortly after this topic started we were told the .222 was not being manufactured anymore, so I went and purchased a 22-250 only to find out they do still make the .222. Oh well, I got the 22-250 out of the way, now I will have to save a few more years to get the .222 that I really wanted.....


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> Your the only one who is being ignorant here


Invector, There is a difference between the answers I provide and the answers you provide. The difference is Knowledge vs. Information.

I don't have to run to the computer and google questions before I answer them. When I post an answer, it's because I KNOW the answer. I can answer these questions face-to-face without needing references.

You on the other hand spew whatever you can find by googling a topic, or consulting people you see as experts(so far they've not served you well). Those who've "been there, done that" see right through your seemingly never ending drivel.

Nope I don't know everything, far from it, but I know enough to spot a giant pile of BS. Invector you on the other hand seem to think if you shovel enough of that BS someone will believe you. Jiffy, myself, and a few others have taken up a collection, we're going to buy you a bigger shovel!!


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

tikka and anashulz maks a 222


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

That'd be Anschutz

222's are also chambered by Dakota (model 10 Single Shot, and their single shot bolt action varmint/target rifle), and up until the Sako 75 was discontinued you could get one of them in a 222 also. I expect we'll see a 222 in an 85 within 2 yrs. There are lots of choices if a person gets to looking. I just posted a few well distributed easily available examples.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Horsager said:


> :sniper: :jammin:


Now THAT'S funny!!!

Dance! KABOOM!! I said DANCE you annoying bannana man!!! KABOOM!!!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Couldn't have said it better Horsager! 
uke::jammin:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, this got a little interesting while I was away!

Longshot, what velocities did you get with 95's and 100's in your XP?
Looks like Varget is too slow, which I kinda expected, but IMR-4064 looks to have potential since I got over 2800 with low double-digit sd's and room for more with 100gr BT's.

I don't have any 760 and I'm wondering if I need to get some.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Csquared, I haven't been able to find my old data for those loads, but if memory serves me right I was getting around 2850 with both the 95 gr. VMax and the 100 gr. BT using max load for the both listed in the manuals. Loading the W760 sure is nice too.

How did they group?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like I'm almost there, I guess. Groups nothing to write home about yet, but only shot 40 rds @ two seating depths. Just looking for anything promising while finding "max" load with each powder.

Shot at the 100 meter backstop and the groups were between 1 1/4" and 1 3/4" for 5 shots, with the best sd's 15 with Varget @ only 2718fps and 12 with 4064 @ 2838fps. No pressure signs yet with either, and I loaded one more grain of 4064 tonight along with the 43gr load that shot 2838 to serve as a constant. I'll have some 95gr's loaded by this time next week so I'll shoot all at the same time. Looks like 2900fps will be fairly easy with the 95's, but probably optimistic for the 100's.

Know anyone who's shot an antelope with a .260 in a handgun? I want to use it next fall, and I'm thinking the 100gr would be better than the 120 at pistol velocity.

Thanks for the info. I'll let you know when things improve.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Csquared, the guy who I bought the XP from shot 3 antelope using the 100 gr. BT. He said he had good luck with this combination. This was primarily what he used the XP for.

Good Luck!

:sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I envy you guys with the patients to learn to shoot those "rifle-caliber" pistols well. When I was a kid my dad had an XP-100 in a Fireball (aptly named, as the fireball out the end of the barrel was quite impressive), but I never warmed up to it, still haven't.

Oh well, back to another evening of X-bullets and Ramshot.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Me too. Maybe someday I'll shoot well enough to be in that group. If patience is mandatory however, I'll never make it. I've got quite a few character flaws..........patience is NOT one of 'em!

Fireball is a wonderful cartridge. It's one of a few that comes to mind when I see someone talking about how the wsm's deserve the credit for this "new found" efficiency in cartridge design. A 50gr bullet @ 2650fps with 18.5 grains of powder, in only 10" of barrel pretty much epitomizes efficiency, if you ask me. And head shot accurate on prairie dogs more than a football field away (I'd post a pic if someone would tell me how).

As to your "another evening of X-bullets"? That's a pretty expensive habit you've got there Horsager. Ever consider counselling? Along those lines (expensive, I mean), did you see Snatches has your bullets on sale for $30? I don't know where you get 'em or what you pay, so may not be a big deal.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Boxes of 50 85gn .244's are $24.99 locally, on the shelf, every day.

Need a ton-load of them in the 200gn .308 and .277 140gn variety. 1000 of each would come close to loading most of the brass for the Win Mag and 270Win. Good thing Ramshot hunter runs through the Dillon.

When it comes time to load the 300's me and the Lyman DPS II will be spending lots of quality time, the 300 adores 4831 from the orange can, the Dillon doesn't like to play with orange 4831.

53's look tempting for the 223 and 22-250, but brass for them is measured in gallons so I've resisted the temptation as yet. Win and Rem 55gn bulk bullets work well for "volume" shooting.

If the 22-250 gets one of those sporty Christensen arms carbon wrapped tubes it may have to be twisted a bit faster and spit heavier bullets. Maybe Invector could help me decide between 7, 8, or 9 twist and explain it's downrange effects both in trajectory and terminal performance with say a 75gn Swift SciroccoII.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager, he wrote his thesis on that. You know he has a biology degree right??? Oh wait.....maybe he has a physics degree also....PHD maybe?? :lol:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Horsager, the $30 ones at Snatches are your favs.....the 200gr TSX. Is that a good price?


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to these type forums but they have helped me decide on the last three rifles/shotguns I bought. I just went and purchased a Browning A-Bolt 22-250. I went shooting over the weekend. Man what a nice rifle with a ton of power. In October I bought a BAR Safari 300 Win. with BOSS. It got me hooked on brownings. But that was too much for coyotes so I wanted something a little smaller. Thanks for all the input it helped me decide the caliber I wanted. The shot gun I purchased was a Franchi 612. That was a great purchased as well. But I'll save that for another thread.


----------

